# Innokin Ares MTL Tank



## YogiSing0603 (20/11/18)

Hi

Looking for an Ares MTL Tank. 5ml preferably. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/18)

I have a Stainless Steel one left, and it's on Special 

http://vapeguy.co.za/innokin-ares-mtl-rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YogiSing0603 (21/11/18)

HI. Went to the link, but it shows as out of stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/18)

YogiSing0603 said:


> HI. Went to the link, but it shows as out of stock?


Sorry man, someone snapped it up already

Reactions: Like 1


----------

